# PNWBA Cooking & Judging Class Portland OR 3-14



## swamprb (Mar 6, 2010)

The Pacific Northwest BBQ Association (PNWBA) would like to invite you to the Grand Champion Pitmaster BBQ Cooking Class and Certified BBQ Judging Class in Portland OR, March 14th.

http://www.pnwba.com/

We are offering current KCBS CBJ's a $15 discount to learn the new Scoring system and Rules changes for 2010.

Check out the updated Events Calendar, its shaping up to be an exciting BBQ season in WA, OR, ID, MT, BC & Alberta Canada!


----------

